# Tornate indietro sull'opinione che avete delle persone?



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Ci stavo pensando...
Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.

Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
Finora, non mi è mai capitato di sentire il mio cuore rifare spazio per una persona che ne è uscita -e se ne è uscita, è perchè gli ha fatto del male.

Ma vedo che la gente invece cambia idea... quanto è frequente?
Semplice curiosità, non penso di essere "giusta" o "sbagliata".


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


io sono come te sotto questo aspetto. Se arrivo a pensare male di una persona, proprio male male... non cambio più idea.


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


quasi mai ho cambiato opinione su una persona


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quasi mai ho cambiato opinione su una persona



Addirittura?
I tuoi istinti allora funzionano molto bene, complimenti invidiosi (in senso buono)

Io ho perso rispetto in una persona.. vediamo... bè, non troppe volte. Radicalmente poi pochissime, in effetti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


Sì. Non giudico le persone in base al mio sentimento, ma in base di quel che fanno in un determinato momento, e molte volte ho dovuto correggere la mia visione perché mi erano sfuggito aspetti importanti.

Ma, questa flessibilità ha il difetto che non sia un'equazione veloce, quindi sono spesso a mettere in discussione la mia percezione e ottengo perpetua distrazione dalla vita reale ... sia nel bene che nel male.

Ci sono però alcune opinioni che sono assai difficili da rovesciare ... come ad esempio l'abbandono dei propri figli, la mancanza di volontà per rendersi autonomi (parlo dei mammoni "enta" ed "anta" ambisesso), l'incapacità di risolvere problemi alla radice. Cose del genere necessitanto una "class action" significante per cambiare qualche virgola nel mio punto di vista.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

capita che cambi idea ; se me la fanno cambiare la cambio.
già io parto sempre con la mia diffidenza e da una certa distanza , mi sbilancio poco ma quando lo faccio è sul serio.
se mi deludi cerco anche di mettermi nei tuoi panni e capire 
in pratica una volta passata la selezione son comprensiva


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capita che cambi idea ; se me la fanno cambiare la cambio.
> già io parto sempre con la mia diffidenza e da una certa distanza , mi sbilancio poco ma quando lo faccio è sul serio.
> se mi deludi cerco anche di mettermi nei tuoi panni e capire
> in pratica *una volta passata la selezione son comprensiva*



Interessante.
In effetti invece io di selezione iniziale ne faccio ben poca.
Ha senso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


si è capitato. All'inizio ho dato mille attenuanti ad un comportamento offensivo. Poi ho cercato di chiarire fino al punto in cui ho eliminato questa persona dalla mia vita. Dopo anni mi ha scritto una mail. Ci siamo rivisti ed ho rimesso le basi per una amicizia vera, come in passato. Tutto si è ripetuto da capo. Esattamente uguale. 

non ci casco più.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Giugno 2013)

io difficilmente cambio idea su qualcuno, quando lo faccio però è per sempre... 

avevo un'amica da 25 anni. eravamo inseparabili. l'estate scorsa abbiamo litigato, non per colpa mia e non ci siamo più parlate. ho sofferto, tantissimo ma non mi sono voltata indietro. a chi mi ha chiesto come ho fatto, ho semplicemente risposto che quello che lei ha detto ed il suo comportamento mi hanno ferita talmente tanto che è impossibile per me potermi sentire nuovamente a mio agio con lei.


siamo sempre li: non riesco ad avere più alcun rapporto ne d'amore ne d'amicizia con persone che mi feriscono, anche perchè prima di chiudere ascolto le motivazioni e poi decido se sono fatti sormontabili oppure no...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Do tutta me stessa nei rapporti in cui credo, mi apro totalmente
Se mi ferisci cerco di capire se l'hai fatto senza rendertene conto.
Se colgo la volontà di ferire, la falsità, se capisco di aver riposto la mia fiducia in una persona che mi ha preso per il culo, chiudo in manierea definitiva.
Non odio, non auguro del male, ma sei fuori dal mio cuore, cancellato.
Non torno indietro.


----------



## Anais (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


Se la persona (amicizia) la si è eliminata dalla propria vita perchè ci ha fatto del male, allora no, non torno indietro nemmeno io.
Secondo me alcuni "riallacciano" ma in un modo fittizio, nel senso che magari dopo tanto tempo e alcuni chiarimenti, rtornano a salutare quella persona o a frequentarla saltuariamente in compagnia ma da qui a ricomporre la sintonia ce ne passa.


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2013)

è difficile che cambi idea su una persona...in genere il mio istinto funziona molto bene.
ma se proprio ti impegni per farmi ricredere una volta che cambio idea sei out..è inutile qualsiasi cosa tu faccia non torno indietro.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Bè, vedo che siamo più o meno tutti concordi...

Eppure, io gente che riprende a frequentarsi ne vedo.
Magari saranno frequentazioni superficiali, tanto per non mettere energie nel litigare, chissà.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2013)

a me invece capita di cambiare idea
mi è capitato diverse volte di litigare con persone a cui tenevo tantissimo e di chiudere i ponti per vario tempo
però mi è capitato anche spessissimo di ricercarle, magari dopo anni... ho chiesto scusa per quello che sentivo di aver sbagliato... mi ha fatto piacere essere scusata... e ho perdonato anche io quando mi è stato chiesto e ho sentito che le scuse erano sincere... ed è bello ritrovarsi con persone a cui ho voluto veramente tanto bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, vedo che siamo più o meno tutti concordi...
> 
> Eppure, io gente che riprende a frequentarsi ne vedo.
> Magari saranno frequentazioni superficiali, tanto per non mettere energie nel litigare, chissà.


Capita ogni tanto di incontrare per caso o ad eventi alcune persone cancellate in passato. Magari amici in comune. Io di solito mi limito ad un saluto velocissimo ( tipo gesto con la mano! ) e basta.
Mi è anche capitato che lo stronzo di turno dopo avermente fatto veramente di cote e di crude non mi abba nemmeno risposto al gesto. A conferma.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2013)

Io tendo a non farmi opinioni sulle persone.

Solo che devo fare qualcosa quando mi ritrovo deluso

Per il semplice fatto che loro 

non erano come me le ero immaginate.

O peggio non erano come mi ostinavo a vederle io.

In certe fasi della vita mi sono fatto andare bene cani e porci
e mi sono fatto tutto a tutti pur di farle felici...

In altre ho rotto tutte le amicizie e ripartito da zero...

La sentenza della moglie è questa:
Tu non ti sai tenere un'amicizia, perchè ti costa troppa fatica e impegno, prima o poi finisci a litigare con tutti, ma ti entusiasmi sempre per nuove persone...

Ecco io adoro sempre la novità di persone nuove...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Giugno 2013)

Cerco sempre anche io di non farmi opinioni sulle persone ...
Non  i piace
Ma in ogni caso tranne pochi eletti cerco sempre di mantenere le distanze opportune...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io tendo a non farmi opinioni sulle persone.*
> 
> Solo che devo fare qualcosa quando mi ritrovo deluso
> 
> ...



E allora come le chiami le "cose" che pensi delle persone? Che una è fatta così, è comandona, o acida, o uno è viscido e ti inchiappetta quando può?
Fatti provati? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E allora come le chiami le "cose" che pensi delle persone? Che una è fatta così, è comandona, o acida, o uno è viscido e ti inchiappetta quando può?
> Fatti provati? :mrgreen:


Le chiamo strumenti per tenerle distanti da me.
Le chiamo cose empiriche per trarmi d'impaccio.
Non dico mai cosa penso veramente o completamente di una persona
Perchè tradirei il mio cuore.

Direi che mi piace molto come Balzac fare dei ritratti tipici a seconda di come mi appaiono ste persone no?

Sapessi tu qua dentro quante mi appaiono come una sorta di signorina trinciabue...rideresti...

Insomma mi gioco le situazioni a mio favore...

Per me è sempre stato troppo pericoloso dire cosa penso veramente...

Mi riallaccio a Bohl di opinioni di un clown...

Le mie opinioni valgono per me quanto il due di picche...

Non è che devo andare avanti o indietro...

Ma rimanere sbalordito e attenermi alla mia esperienza.

E te la ripeto:
Le persone che meno consideravo si sono rivelate migliori.
Quelle di cui avevo un'alta opinione mi han sempre deluso e ferito.


----------



## Arianna (19 Giugno 2013)

In genere tendo a fidarmi di coloro che mi trasmettono empatia. E l'empatia la sento subito. Ma sono molto poche le persone che riescono a trasmettermela.
Al di là di ciò mi tengo a distanza, anche perché sono fondamentalmente timida.

Forse certi legami possono riallacciarsi solo a distanza di tempo, perché il tempo crea distacco.


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


cambio idea si e no.
Ho sempre davvero pochi scontri nella vita, quindi difficilmente arrivo al punto di non ritorno perchè mi fermo prima e tendo ad ignorare.
Però quando chiudo. Chiudo.
E anche se la persona torna scusandosi e io accetto le scuse, so già che comunque quella persona è morta.
Continuo a salutarla certo ma nulla di più.
E in genere la discriminante che mi fa chiudere è sempre un atteggiamento aggressivo , il classico di quelli che non capiscono un cazzo ma anche davanti all'evidenza rifiutano di vederla e continuano sulla strada, non capendo un cazzo.
Con queste persone proprio non ce la faccio. 
Certamente ho molta pazienza e sopporto moltissimo, dopo di che. Dico sempre che c'è un limite a tutto.
In 70 anni di vita mrgreen , le persone con cui ho chiuso definitivamente sono solo tre. Mi sembra.:unhappy:
Tre che dubito fortissimamente di recuperare.


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2013)

a volte.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


A volte può capitare, ma assai di rado.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...[...]


Non mi è ancora capitato di voler recuperare dei rapporti dopo averli troncati, sono scelte che ho fatto pensandoci su a lungo e basandomi su delle motivazioni forti, almeno per me.


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Nau,

non escludo niente ... 

finora non è accaduto ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


"Sai la gente è strana, prima s'odia e poi si ama". Anch'io se cancello, cancello. Invece posso cambiare idea in positivo sulle persone che inizialmente posso aver giudicato non bene.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, vedo che siamo più o meno tutti concordi...
> 
> Eppure, io gente che riprende a frequentarsi ne vedo.
> Magari saranno frequentazioni superficiali, tanto per non mettere energie nel litigare, chissà.


Dipende dalle motivazioni. Se sono cose gravi non si può tornare indietro. Però sono sempre così accomodante in tutti gli altri casi. Mi hanno detto cattiverie grosse a cui ho trovato giustificazione e son passata sopra, poi se uno esagera ci passo sopra sì ma con lo schiacciasassi :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Sai la gente è strana, prima s'odia e poi si ama". Anch'io se cancello, cancello. *Invece posso cambiare idea in positivo sulle persone che inizialmente posso aver giudicato non bene*.



Questo ha molto senso.
Ma non credo che mi sia mai capitato davvero... ammetto però che è rarissimo che io giudichi male una persona all'inizio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Sai la gente è strana, prima s'odia e poi si ama". Anch'io se cancello, cancello. Invece posso cambiare idea in positivo sulle persone che inizialmente posso aver giudicato non bene.


Questo capita anche a me


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo ha molto senso.
> Ma non credo che mi sia mai capitato davvero... ammetto però che è rarissimo che io giudichi male una persona all'inizio.


Giudicato male vuol dire non adatta a me. Ho una collega con la quale all'inizio ci si scontrava, adesso ci capiamo senza parlare e ci facciamo un sacco di risate.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2013)

Io tendevo sempre a scusare chiunque non si comportasse bene con me, ma aggiungo che mi basta poco per considerare che non mi si tratti bene.
Poi ho cominciato a capire che chi non mi trattava sempre bene non mi rispettava perché io non rispettavo per prima, perché NON mi aspettavo un comportamento corretto.
E non mi aspettavo un comportamento corretto perché giudicavo quelle persone incapaci in sé di averlo.
Ho capito, alla fine, che il rispetto comincia dal pensare che l'altra persona è degna di essere all'altezza di un comportamento corretto. E rispettando gli altri, cioè aspettamdomi di essere trattata SEMPRE gentilmente, ho cominciato, finalmente, a rispettare me stessa, quindi a non perdonare più.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, vedo che siamo più o meno tutti concordi...
> 
> Eppure, io gente che riprende a frequentarsi ne vedo.
> Magari saranno frequentazioni superficiali, tanto per non mettere energie nel litigare, chissà.


ma dipende da tante cose
anche dai periodi
magari ci sono periodi in cui ti sta capitando di tutto e sei particolarmente vulnerabile e suscettibile e allora tronchi con le persone che in quel momento ti sembra che non ti capiscano o che non gliene freghi niente di te o che non ti sono vicine ecc ecc
poi magari passato il periodo di merda vedi le cose da un'altra prospettiva e allora non ti sembra più tutto così merdoso e magari le persone che ti sono sembrate merdose ti spiegano perché in quel momento sono state un po' merdose e magari anche tu sei più disponibile a comprendere e quindi ti getti la merda alle spalle
magari non da un giorno all'altro ma può succedere piano piano di riacquistare fiducia e di ritrovare piacere a rifrequentarsi


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dipende da tante cose
> anche dai periodi
> magari ci sono periodi in cui ti sta capitando di tutto e sei particolarmente vulnerabile e suscettibile e allora tronchi con le persone che in quel momento ti sembra che non ti capiscano o che non gliene freghi niente di te o che non ti sono vicine ecc ecc
> poi magari passato il periodo di merda vedi le cose da un'altra prospettiva e allora non ti sembra più tutto così merdoso e magari le persone che ti sono sembrate merdose ti spiegano perché in quel momento sono state un po' merdose e magari anche tu sei più disponibile a comprendere e quindi ti getti la merda alle spalle
> magari non da un giorno all'altro ma può succedere piano piano di riacquistare fiducia e di ritrovare piacere a rifrequentarsi



vero.
Però se "trancio" con uno che reputo uno stupido, e ci arrivo dopo eoni, cioè con prove e contro prove che proprio non capisce, non torno indietro.
Sei sei scemo, con il più il dolo di sentirti furbo e rompi il cazzo, non c'è margine trattativa.
Però...si...capisco il tuo pensiero anche se non essendo fumantina appunto, do sempre un sacco di giustificazioni a comportamenti che reputo di merda, però...no no.
Quando chiudo chiudo.
E le poche volte che sono stata costretta a riallacciare rapporti con persone che avevo depennato..
E' andata peggio.
Per me e per loro.
Ma sono pochissime e stanno tutte nelle dita di una mano, avanzandone.


Sono una buona in fondo.

Flapflap


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


Ho letto e riletto, ma non capisso una tega...
Perchè nella mia testa da queste 4 pagine che ho letto
vi è un palese conflitto tra opinione
e idea.

Ora l'opinione è na cosa
L'idea un'altra.

E francamente proprio non capisco sto pesantissimo limite che vi mettete eh?
Cosa vuol dire non torno mai indietro?

Ma proprio nessuno si rende mai conto che ogni nostra opinione è condizionata dalle idee che ci siamo formati?

E le nostre idee...
Nessuno si rende conto che sono condizionate dalla nostra cultura?

Ma guardate che è da questo punto che il tradimento per certe persone è na tragedia e per altre na cosa normale che capita a tutti?

Sono le persone che manifestano certe opinioni nei nostri riguardi che si fottono con le loro mani.
O no?

Mentre è lecito, anzi ci aiuta, ci conforta farci certe opinioni su certe persone, dobbiamo essere consapevoli che le nostre opinioni non hanno alcuna influenza su queste persone, a meno che...a meno che...a meno che...

Da un lato non ci siano interessi materiali in gioco...
E dall'altro dei poteri materiali...

Per esempio se io ho il potere di assumere o meno dei docenti...
potrei non solo basarmi sui curricula o sull'operato...ma anche sulle opinioni dei miei colleghi no?

Che ne pensi del tale?
AH par mi è na merda...

E magari ti metti in guardia no?
Poi un giorno per caso scopri appunto che sta persona ha detto che sto tale è na merda...
Solo perchè ha detto stupida a sua sorella no?
E non perchè non era un buon lavoratore...

Poi ragazzi miei vi è un altro aspetto più sottile...legato agli interessi e ai bisogni.
Avete mai osservato che quelli che rompono con noi, magari in maniera plateale, poi tornano
perchè hanno bisogno?

Infine Nausicaa
Dobbiamo capire, nostro malgrado, che a volte è il nostro cuore che riceve del male dagli altri, altre volte è il cuore di un'altra persona che viene ferito a causa nostra.

Bon la mia opinione sulle persone che feriscono è questa:
Non sapevano come fare altrimenti.
Ovvio se tutti gli umani feriscono il mio cuore, allora perverrò all'idea che gli uomini sono cattivi e malvagi, oppure all'idea che ho io un cuore fragile.

Insomma non si torna mai indietro solo quando si è giunti al dunque.

Ma proprio non capisco perchè ci sia bisogno di farsi un' opinione sulle persone.
Tanto loro sono così come sono.

Alcune le amiamo perchè ci piacciono, altre le detestiamo, ecc..ecc..ecc....

E osservate...
Per quanto un uomo venga odiato dal mondo intero, avrà sempre e comunque una donna che lo amerà...
E che comunque avrà un'idea di lui, totalmente contrastante con il resto del mondo.

Si dice ok...
Rifacciamoci una vita...OK...

E che cosa si scopre?
Che un uomo che è stato stronzo, a vostro dire, con la donna x...sarà un paradiso incantato con la donna y.

Sui fatti, SUI FATTI mia cara Nausicaa possiamo farci delle opinioni, ma sulle persone MAI.


----------



## Scarlett (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


Mah, vuoi la mia?
La nostra società non accredita ipotesi ibride, poichè disarmoniche e leggere e la gente ha bisogno di macigni, di gravità.
Ciò che posso dire con discreta fermezza e gioia, è che spesso l'animo fa dei giri assurdi per reimparare, asserzioni che si dimparano con la crescita, con la gravità appunto.


----------



## Scarlett (20 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto, ma non capisso una tega...
> Perchè nella mia testa da queste 4 pagine che ho letto
> vi è un palese conflitto tra opinione
> e idea.
> ...


Conte!
Non è la prima volta che penso: ecco, sono la solita pecora nera...e poi, e poi leggi il commento del Conte!!! :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


Prima ero talebana come te  poi con il tempo  mi sono ammorbidita, quindi è capitato che abbia modificato un giudizio verso un'altra persona a seguito di suoi comportamenti diversi ... Ovvio che non è la regola ma è capitato ...bonjour


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima ero talebana come te  poi con il tempo  mi sono ammorbidita, quindi è capitato che abbia modificato un giudizio verso un'altra persona a seguito di suoi comportamenti diversi ... Ovvio che non è la regola ma è capitato ...bonjour


Giusto...
Cmq il mio non è un partito preso... mi sono semplicemente resa conto che non sono mai riuscita a ritornare sui miei passi una volta che l'immagine di una persona è cambiata dentro di me. Questione di pancia, non di cervello.
Quindi potrebbe capitare anche a me di cambiare, chissà.

Vedo comunque che sembra più frequente che si chiuda definitivamente, una volta superato un certo punto.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto, ma* non capisso una tega*...
> 
> ma non c'è nulla da capire, era una curiosità dopo aver visto un paio di persone che dopo rotture immani si sono rifrequentate...
> 
> ...


Era una semplice curiosità conte!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si è capitato. All'inizio ho dato mille attenuanti ad un comportamento offensivo. Poi ho cercato di chiarire fino al punto in cui ho eliminato questa persona dalla mia vita. Dopo anni mi ha scritto una mail. Ci siamo rivisti ed ho rimesso le basi per una amicizia vera, come in passato. Tutto si è ripetuto da capo. Esattamente uguale.
> 
> *non ci casco più*.


e ripeti ...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...



Le conoscenze e l'interazione con queste...... uhm..... Diffido di tutti e di tutto, non per questo non socializzo anzi...... 
mi basta interagire per la convivenza reciproca e divertirsi attraverso i soliti meccanismi. Mi ponevo dei crucci una volta, vedevo troppe cose che non mi andavano a genio, e parlo di quello di cui tu accenni, " la gente cambia idea spesso", chissà perchè nausicaa, ma io non scrivo quali potrebbero essere i perchè. alla fine l'interazione e la conoscenza rimane una forma di socializzazione, di certo questa cambia e per motivi propri e spesso speculatori, ops forse l'ho scritto.  ehm non parlo di denaro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto...
> Cmq il mio non è un partito preso... mi sono semplicemente resa conto che non sono mai riuscita a ritornare sui miei passi una volta che l'immagine di una persona è cambiata dentro di me. Questione di pancia, non di cervello.
> Quindi potrebbe capitare anche a me di cambiare, chissà.
> 
> Vedo comunque che sembra più frequente che si chiuda definitivamente, una volta superato un certo punto.


Forse non ci si intende sulle ragioni della chiusura. Io litigo difficilmente ma se lo faccio ne ho motivi tali che tornare indietro è altamente improbabile. Se si è più iracondi e si litiga per dei malintesi o si è estramamente permalosi, passata la tempesta si può riallacciare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non ci si intende sulle ragioni della chiusura. Io litigo difficilmente ma se lo faccio ne ho motivi tali che tornare indietro è altamente improbabile. Se si è più iracondi e si litiga per dei malintesi o si è estramamente permalosi, passata la tempesta si può riallacciare.


Idem


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non ci si intende sulle ragioni della chiusura. Io litigo difficilmente ma se lo faccio ne ho motivi tali che tornare indietro è altamente improbabile. Se si è più iracondi e si litiga per dei malintesi o si è estramamente permalosi, passata la tempesta si può riallacciare.



quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non ci si intende sulle ragioni della chiusura. Io litigo difficilmente ma se lo faccio ne ho motivi tali che tornare indietro è altamente improbabile. Se si è più iracondi e si litiga per dei malintesi o si è estramamente permalosi, passata la tempesta si può riallacciare.



Vero anche questo, sì.


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> a me invece capita di cambiare idea
> mi è capitato diverse volte di litigare con persone a cui tenevo tantissimo e di chiudere i ponti per vario tempo
> però mi è capitato anche spessissimo di ricercarle, magari dopo anni... ho chiesto scusa per quello che sentivo di aver sbagliato... mi ha fatto piacere essere scusata... e ho perdonato anche io quando mi è stato chiesto e ho sentito che le scuse erano sincere... ed è bello ritrovarsi con persone a cui ho voluto veramente tanto bene


Io sono molto simile a te.

Se voglio davvero bene a qualcuno, anche mi ferisce so che non puó averlo fatto per cattiveria. Sono molto aperta con tutti (anche troppo) ma stabilisco rapporti veri e profondi solo con poche persone, a cui do tutta me stessa. E anche se mi è capitato di litigare o allontanarmi, non ho mai cambiato idea su di loro. Al massimo ho imparato a conoscere aspetti di loro che non conoscevo.

Con le conoscenze più superficiali, invece, ho cambiato spesso idea, perchè all'inizio tendo a valutare solo gli aspetti positivi e do a quelli un eccessivo valore. Quando poi guardo con occhi più obiettivi, spesso mi devo ricredere e allora lì riesco ad essere totalmente indifferente, chiudo le porte con facilità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e ripeti ...


Ma proprio no. Ho pensato che per quell' amico, quello di allora, ne sarebbe valsa la pena. Mi sono sbagliato. Non ripeto lo stesso errore due volte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. Ho pensato che per quell' amico, quello di allora, ne sarebbe valsa la pena. Mi sono sbagliato. Non ripeto lo stesso errore due volte.


se ami una persona, sei disposto a ripetere lo stesso errore ancora e ancora, perché dai più peso all'amore che alle divergenze. e speri, che un giorno sia accolta la tua richiesta con un esito diverso. perché cadere in errore è spesso una mancanza propria, non degli altri.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se ami una persona, sei disposto a ripetere lo stesso errore ancora e ancora, perché dai più peso all'amore che alle divergenze. e speri, che un giorno sia accolta la tua richiesta con un esito diverso. perché cadere in errore è spesso una mancanza propria, non degli altri.


oramai mi è indifferente. Possibilmente lontano dalla mia cerchia.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto, ma non capisso una tega...
> Perchè nella mia testa da queste 4 pagine che ho letto
> vi è un palese conflitto tra opinione
> e idea.
> ...



basta non essere convinti sull'idea che ti fai di qualcuno ...
è bello e costruttivo guardare le persone sempre sotto una luce diversa ...
Comunque si io mi faccio un'idea delle persone che può essere sempre variabile 
e mi piace cosi....


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

con il tempo l'idea su qualcuno può variare anche perché sono cambiata io e ho capito meglio alcune cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con il tempo l'idea su qualcuno può variare anche perché sono cambiata io e ho capito meglio alcune cose.


O magari è l'Alzhaimer.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O magari è l'Alzhaimer.


esagerato, basta la semplice demenza senile


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esagerato, basta la semplice demenza senile


Ho voglia di darti un croccantino.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho voglia di darti un croccantino.


mi scappa di morderti  le chiappe



ps è uno scambio erotico?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi scappa di morderti  le chiappe
> 
> 
> 
> ps è uno scambio erotico?



con quell'avatar mi pare più una minaccia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, *proprio di amicizie, conoscenze*.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...



parliamo di amicizie o conoscenze? sono due cose diverse per me

fermo restando che a casa mia le porte sono sempre aperte, per tutti:

nell'amicizia accogliere e riaccogliere trovo faccia parte della persona che sa evolvere e capire che anche gli altri possono farlo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi scappa di morderti le chiappe
> 
> 
> 
> ps è uno scambio erotico?


Certo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto...
> Cmq il mio non è un partito preso... mi sono semplicemente resa conto che non sono mai riuscita a ritornare sui miei passi una volta che l'immagine di una persona è cambiata dentro di me. Questione di pancia, non di cervello.
> Quindi potrebbe capitare anche a me di cambiare, chissà.
> 
> Vedo comunque che sembra più frequente che si chiuda definitivamente, una volta superato un certo punto.


No no ascoltare sempre le sensazioni di pancia...
Io almeno faccio sempre così...

Ma per esempio ci sono persone che si dipingono come sante e perfette no?

Mica è detto che io ci creda no?

Ma non mi costa niente non rovinare a loro l'opinione che hanno di sè stessi...

Tanto prima o poi si fregano con le loro mani...

A quel punto..?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era una semplice curiosità conte!


Ma su un argomento vastissimo...
Ne potrebbe nascere un pamfhlet...
Contetture e canfutazioni..


----------



## Markos (20 Giugno 2013)

Si decisamente si...
Sono un bonaccione e generalmente tendo a cercare di valutare positivamente il prossimo mio e di dare seconde e terze possibilità alle persone che di volta in volta mi deludono e mi tradiscono.. Se arrivo a chiudere definitivamente con qualcuno vuol dire che da quest'ultimo ho subito torti molto ma molto gravi e fino ad oggi è successo solamente in un paio di circostanze..Non nego che una volta subito un torto grave l'immagine dentro di me della persona che ne è stata la causa subisca delle modifiche (è inevitabile direi) ma in ogni caso come ho appena detto per arrivare ad epurare la suddetta dalla mia vita ce ne vuole eccome...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Markos ha detto:


> Si decisamente si...
> *Sono un bonaccione *e generalmente tendo a cercare di valutare positivamente il prossimo mio e di dare seconde e terze possibilità alle persone che di volta in volta mi deludono e mi tradiscono.. Se arrivo a chiudere definitivamente con qualcuno vuol dire che da quest'ultimo ho subito torti molto ma molto gravi e fino ad oggi è successo solamente in un paio di circostanze..Non nego che una volta subito un torto grave l'immagine dentro di me della persona che ne è stata la causa subisca delle modifiche (è inevitabile direi) ma in ogni caso come ho appena detto per arrivare ad epurare la suddetta dalla mia vita ce ne vuole eccome...


con quel nick? ... meno male, avevo paura


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma su un argomento vastissimo...
> Ne potrebbe nascere un pamfhlet...
> Contetture e canfutazioni..



Madonna i pamphlet.
Che paura. Mia nonna ne andava matta. E scovava robe inenarrabili in lingua originale (leggeva solo quelli francesi) che poi enunciava a cena.
Mimando spesso l'effetto isterico.


Paura.


meno male che poi i meno letterati della famiglia, riportavano il discorso su malattie, cadaveri e roba varia e mi riprendevo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Mah, vuoi la mia?
> La nostra società non accredita ipotesi ibride, poichè disarmoniche e leggere e la gente ha bisogno di macigni, di gravità.
> Ciò che posso dire con discreta fermezza e gioia, è che spesso l'animo fa dei giri assurdi per reimparare, asserzioni che si dimparano con la crescita, con la gravità appunto.


citazione o pensiero originale?


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io tendevo sempre a scusare chiunque non si comportasse bene con me, ma aggiungo che mi basta poco per considerare che non mi si tratti bene.
> Poi ho cominciato a capire che chi non mi trattava sempre bene non mi rispettava perché io non rispettavo per prima, perché NON mi aspettavo un comportamento corretto.
> E non mi aspettavo un comportamento corretto perché giudicavo quelle persone incapaci in sé di averlo.
> Ho capito, alla fine, che il rispetto comincia dal pensare che l'altra persona è degna di essere all'altezza di un comportamento corretto. E rispettando gli altri, cioè aspettamdomi di essere trattata SEMPRE gentilmente, ho cominciato, finalmente, a rispettare me stessa, quindi a non perdonare più.


suona tutto molto formale


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

In realtà l'argomento è ramificato.

Si parla di amicizie di vecchia data che si spezzano per qualche motivo?
Di una conoscenza di cui non riesci a fidarti, e non riesci a dare fiducia per una questione di pelle?
Si parla di ritrovare la fiducia in chi ti ha deluso?

Un pò tutto, un pò nulla.
Non ho idee di come "debba" essere, solo la curiosità di leggere cosa ne pensavano gli altri. E ho avuto quello che volevo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca


mi capita e mi capita anche sovente
specialmente quando accade un qualche cosa che mi fa ripensare
per cui contatto, ma telefonicamente, mai per iscritto


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca



A me capita di desiderare di sapere cosa sta succedendo a queste persone, sì... verissimo.
Ma no, non le contatto. Un mix di... non so se chiamarlo orgoglio, magari è anche quello... penso sia più autodifesa... penso sempre, di default, che la colpa di qualsiasi problema sia mia, all'inizio. Prima di smarcarmi definitivamente da una relazione di qualunque tipo ho bisogno di tempo e di sofferenza e di chiarire con me stessa che quella persona non fa parte più della mia vita. E in genere mi costa molto a livello emotivo.
A quel punto, se mi chiedo che fa quella persona, mi tornano dentro gli echi di quelle sofferenze, e delusioni. E il desiderio di sapere, di reincontrare... mi passa.

Poi, dipende, ovvio.
Posso passare sopra a tantissime cose, anche gravi, ma ce ne sono alcune  che magari sembrano piccole che per me sono insormontabili.

Un esempio. Avevo una amica ai tempi dell'università... appiccicosa, invadente... lamentosa... la ascoltavo consolavo etc etc. Mi cercava sempre lei. Non era la persona più stabile del mondo. 
A un certo punto ha cominciato a trattarmi molto maleducatamente... solo un esempio, mi aveva promesso di portarmi con lei a vedere una rappresentazione teatrale cui tenevo moltissimo -davvero moltissimo- e il giorno prima mi comunica che preferiva andarci con un'altra persona. E io non avevo più la possibilità di prendermi un biglietto per conto mio.
Non ho fiatato. Ho pensato che avesse i suoi motivi, che etc etc.

Poco tempo dopo mi disse che in realtà l'aveva fatto apposta perchè sentiva che "eravamo troppo vicine" e in realtà voleva farmi arrabbiare per allontanarci un pochino... solo un poco.

Questa non gliela ho perdonata. Non per decisione, ma per pancia. E non l'ho mai più frequentata.
Perchè aveva fatto una delle pochissime cose che io non posso sopportare. Cercare di usare i miei sentimenti. Manipolarmi. No, neanche questo... non so come esprimerlo, ma per me è davvero insopportabile.
Una persona che mi fa una cosa del genere, non riesco a fidarmi mai più. Non riesco più a credere a quello che dice, non posso fidarmi.
No, non so come esprimerlo. C'è una serie di comportamenti che per me, per come sono fatta, rappresentano il peggio del peggio. Potrei passare sopra anche a un cazzotto da parte di una amica, a insulti pesanti, alla trascuratezza e alla maleducazione, ma c'è una lista, che non è chiarissima neppure a me, che è al di là di ogni recupero, perchè sono azioni che mi spezzano il cuore.
Hanno a che fare con la trascuratezza che ho patito dai miei genitori, con il loro usarmi quando ero piccola l'uno contro l'altro, con l'abbandono, immagino (psicologia da 4 soldi)

Se quella ragazza mi avesse detto a parole che aveva bisogno di più spazio, nonostante fosse stata sempre lei a cercarmi ed ad appiccicarsi a me, avrei capito e anzi mi sarei sentita in colpa per non averlo capito da sola


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca


NO. Quando mi giro e me ne vado, io non torno più indietro. Elaboro il lutto poi non ci penso più.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me capita di desiderare di sapere cosa sta succedendo a queste persone, sì... verissimo.
> *Ma no, non le contatto. Un mix di... non so se chiamarlo orgoglio, magari è anche quello... penso sia più autodifesa... penso sempre, di default, che la colpa di qualsiasi problema sia mia, all'inizio. Prima di smarcarmi definitivamente da una relazione di qualunque tipo ho bisogno di tempo e di sofferenza e di chiarire con me stessa che quella persona non fa parte più della mia vita. E in genere mi costa molto a livello emotivo.
> A quel punto, se mi chiedo che fa quella persona, mi tornano dentro gli echi di quelle sofferenze, e delusioni. E il desiderio di sapere, di reincontrare... mi passa.
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Quando mi giro e me ne vado, io non torno più indietro. Elaboro il lutto poi non ci penso più.


Quoto
Forse perchè non chiudo facilmente. Se chiudo è perchè mi è stato fatto male, e quando mi prende la nostalgia ripenso a come sono stata trattata. Ripenso al male ricevuto. E cerco di non lasciare che i momenti belli mi facciano dimenticare quelli brutti
Se poi è l'altra persona che ha chiuso con me, nel caso di un suo avvicinamento posso anche pensare di darle la possibilità di spiegarsi, ma non ricucio. Magari una telefonata ogni tanto.
Credo molto nell'amicizia e nei rapporti se vendo profondamente delusa capisco che dall'altra parte quello che legava a me non era così importante


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Giugno 2013)

Non avendo io un'opinione così alta delle mie opinioni sugli altri, non le prendo mai per buone finchè non diventano cattive.
E, comunque, la loro unica costante è di essere transitorie.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

Mi è venuto in mente che a me non succede mai niente con le persone di cui non arrivo a formularmi un'opinione no?

Insomma ragazzi miei io me ne frego se è amicizia, se è amore, se è rapporto superficiale ecc...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Me ne frego...

Allora per esempio se guardo che so una Chiara Matraini mi fa morir dal ridere...
Perchè tra me e lei sono volati sovente dei vafanculo reciproco...dei bei morsegoni...
lei ben conosce il lato tristo del conte...nelle sue carni...

Eppure nessuno dei due si è mai sognato di esprimere opinioni sull'altro...

Per cui anche se passano lunghi momenti di silenzio...poi quando ci si risente è come ieri...


Se invece arrivo a farmi un'opinione è fatta...no?

Esempio una volta conosco una tizia tutta gentilissima e perfettina...
Poi lei scatena su di me la sua perfidia...
E si comporta in una maniera che MAI mi sarei sognato no?

Ma intanto ho imparato come funziona...

E la mia opinione è questa: mia cara, tu sei una bellissima amanita phalloides, se ti magno moro...

QUindi mi limito a guardarti e a tollerare la tua esistenza...

Ma se mi capiterà la possibilità non ci penserò due volte a conciarti per le feste no?

Infine anch'io ho imparato a basarmi ben bene sulle prime impressioni che ricevo...e a tenerle in saccoccia...

Si torna indietro volentieri quando abbiamo una pessima opinione di una persona e ci tocca ricrederci...
Non si torna indietro quando la si ha alta e una persona ci delude no?

Poi ci sono di mezzo i pregiudizi no?
Proprio ieri parlavo di affari con un tizio...e l'ho lasciato dicendogli, mi dispiace tutto quel che vuoi, tutto quel che credi, ma io non mi fido di te, dato il tuo accento...mi dispiace è più forte di me...renditi conto di questo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente che a me non succede mai niente con le persone di cui non arrivo a formularmi un'opinione no?
> 
> Insomma ragazzi miei io me ne frego se è amicizia, se è amore, se è rapporto superficiale ecc...ecc.ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


barese, vero?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca


Fatto. Non dopo liti, ma relazioni che si sfaldano col tempo e i diversi impegni. Ho avuto bellissime sorprese e corrispondenze e riscontri superficiali e tutto si è concluso in un contatto. Capita di voler ricomporre i pezzi della vita. Chi ho davvero cancellato non l'ho ricontattato mai ma non covo alcun desiderio di vendetta. Come potrei per chi non esiste?


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca


Ma perchè l'affetto per un amico o un'amica o per qualcuno che hai amato davvero non muore mai, non può morire.

Io posso allontanarmi da qualcuno a cui voglio bene per mille motivi e dopo mille tentativi per non mollare...ma quello che provo dentro, se é stato importante e sincero, non finisce.

Per questo io ho sempre detto (ed é sempre stato cosí) che quando una persona a cui ho voluto bene ha bisogno di me, io passo sopra tutto e non mi tiro indietro. Io non smetto mai di esserci per chi ho amato davvero, anche se mi ha deluso o ferito in qualche modo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> barese, vero?


no...napoletan....


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca


veramente no. ci sono persone a cui penso ogni tanto, ma senza desiderio di riprendere i contatti. però devo anche dire che non sono molte le persone con cui ho rotto, anzi sono proprio poche. voi donne siete più tumultuose


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> veramente no. ci sono persone a cui penso ogni tanto, ma senza desiderio di riprendere i contatti.


Passy! come va? tutto bene? La molestatrice di tuo marito che fine ha fatto? L'hai cementificata in qualche pilone?


----------



## passante (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passy! come va? tutto bene? La molestatrice di tuo marito che fine ha fatto? L'hai cementificata in qualche pilone?


 sì, e non credo che vorrà riprendere i contatti con me


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì, e non credo che vorrà riprendere i contatti con me


eh beh... si sarà irrigidita un attimo


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Voi non sentite mai il bisogno di contattare le persone che in un modo o nell'altro sono state importanti nella vostra vita (parlo di amici amici o ex amori... non di conoscenze superficiali... parlo di rapporti importanti) e poi per qualche motivo o per l'altro sono successe cose che vi hanno allontanati, magari in un brutto modo... non vi capita mai di provare il desiderio di avere un contatto con queste persone? Io sento sempre questo bisogno prima o poi... E' successo anche di recente con il mio ex marito... è successo con il mio ex amore inglese... è successo con la mia migliore amica dei tempi dell'università... è successo anche con Harley/Sole... Mi prende questa malinconia estrema in certi momenti e allora contatto. Di solito scrivo, perché sono un po' codarda e il mezzo scritto mi dà più coraggio e mi riesce meglio aprirmi e dire che cosa provo davvero e cosa penso, rispetto al telefono che invece un po' mi blocca



si. Anche a me ogni tanto è capitato.
E nemmeno io telefono in genere. Non per mancanza di coraggio ma perchè odio proprio il telefono. Il cellulare poi.
Mattia si incazza sempre a biscia.
Non rispondo mai. E non chiamo quasi mai.
Non ho mai voluto nemmeno telefoni in casa. Mai.

Chissà Gettone (era lui) cosa ne pensa.
Io non rispondo 9 volte su 10 quando mi chiamano.
resetto proprio il cellulare dalla mia vita.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2013)

La croce è quasi sempre definitiva. Anche perchè non parto mai diffidente e apro sempre la porta a tutti. Poi tocca per forza fare spazio.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando...
> Vedendo persone che conosco che prima stanno bene assieme, poi rompono, poi si riconciliano. No, non sto parlando di persone che si amano, proprio di amicizie, conoscenze.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che io ci metto un sacco prima di pensare male di qualcuno, ma una volta che ci arrivo, non torno mai indietro. Non dimentico, e diffido, e la mia opinione di lei/lui rimane povera povera.
> ...


Raro ma succede..


----------

